# New Buyer



## gary (May 22, 2009)

We are looking at buying a 5th wheel with a slide. Are the Gulfstream Innsbruck good units. Any problems to look for. Is there a so called ladder of the best to the worst brands or models? 
Gary:scratchhead:


----------

